# Stonemaier Games: Realistic Board Game Tokens (also useful as dungeon accessories)



## ced1106 (Jun 25, 2014)

Prepainted tokens inna box. Tokens are the size of gaming cubes, and can be used as dungeon dressing, preferably in remote areas of the dungeon to distract players long enough until the wandering monsters arrive.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ure-chest-realistic-resource-tokens-for-board

I've been following Stonemaeir games, particularly their "KS Lessons Learned" blog: http://stonemaiergames.com/kickstarter/


----------



## Burning Yeti (Jun 28, 2014)

Really awesome-looking stuff. The Yeti crew is in for 10 sets (and I swear we have no affiliation with the creator... we just love cool things).


----------

